# Star Wars mod for COD 4



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Trailer
YouTube - ‪Star Wars Mod: Galactic Warfare v1.0 Release Trailer‬‏

Download it here
FilePlanet: Call of Duty 4 - Star Wars: Galactic Warfare Mod


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks like a massive mod, is it worth downloading?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If only it were for MW2. Looks like the best mod I've seen for the series (that is, the only one. I didn't know you could mod the game)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

If this is what I think it is then you are a bit late finding out about it.

The CoD4 Star Wars mod has been around years 

CoD4 has some great mod like this one, Props (best mod ever) and other random ones like Obscurity.


----------



## Swordmaster50 (Sep 29, 2012)

We need a longer demonstration, or else it's not worth it. Many other mods with Star Wars that I know are worth downloading.


----------

